# AWD1



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I like this title. It follows the old SchH1 rules. I don't care for the on lead heeling, but really like the protection part with the attack on handler. This was the old breed test. 

Today Vala (aka Balien) earned her AWD1 with a 99-90-88 277 with a courage/hardness/fighting drive rating of 10 and High in Trial. We tied for first with the SchH1 dog, but I had the higher protection score.









I also forgot to mention that another Vala daughter, Caysee, earned her TR1 and OB1 last weekend.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Sounds like a really great weekend for you and yours Lisa!!! Congratulations!

Lee


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations Lisa!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

That's GREAT Lisa.. Congratulations!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Congrats, Lisa!

I really like the AWD titles too. Did the AWD1 with Raven back in the spring since I wanted to trial but we weren't quite ready for the SchH3. Nice to have some of the "old" SchH back. I think we'll shoot for some more of the AWD titles in the future too. Nice to get more support for their program.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations Lisa!!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Thank you.

Yes, I remember seeing you had done the AWD1 with Raven. The judge also likes it better. IMO, when done right, it is far more a test of the dog. The AWD2 looks really interesting. Will have to think about that after we get the SchH3.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A BIG


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Lisa! 

That looks like a really fun title to trial for!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Way to go Vala!







and Lisa.

And congrats to Vala's kids to on their new titles.


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Congrats Vala and Lisa!!!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Congrats!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

How exciting!! Job well done you two!!


----------

